# service paper's on my 94 from nissan, mess up big time



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I was going thru a few of the service records to see when things had last been done on the new maxima to see what should be done and what might have been missed, the car is having a weird idle issue with only 80k miles, it has started making a sputtering sound from the exhaust as well at times when it chughs and idles weird. The car is still running the same it always has but at times acts as if its going to stall out. 

I am going to clean a few of the typical things tomm and see what that does. 

After going thru a ton of service records I found where they took my car in for it's 60k service in 1998 and they requested that the trans. to be service and flushed and such. the note that nissan of Ardmore (cant think of the correct name right now) said Lifetime trans fluid no service ever required. I know that the old maxima's I had didnt have a filter but a screen type thing but you still had to service them. I am guessing this is a screw up on there behalf for some odd reason. 

I did however change the spark plugs out since at 70k nissan said plugs was fine. and yeah typical I guess but I dont think they was ever touched (even looked at) They was staring to look pretty bad when I changed them out. car seems to run the same even after this no extra pep or anything maybe they was ok, but I changed in fears of them being a 94 spark plug and not knowing how many miles the factory plugs was good for. 

any ideals what all to check for the weird idle with only 80k and new fuel pump filter and some newer vacum hose already?

Thanks,

Donnie H.


----------



## flyfish7786 (Jan 23, 2006)

DonaldHays said:


> I was going thru a few of the service records to see when things had last been done on the new maxima to see what should be done and what might have been missed, the car is having a weird idle issue with only 80k miles, it has started making a sputtering sound from the exhaust as well at times when it chughs and idles weird. The car is still running the same it always has but at times acts as if its going to stall out.
> 
> I am going to clean a few of the typical things tomm and see what that does.
> 
> ...


 Dumb question, but you dont powerwash the engine all the time do you? if so, there could be water around the plugs.


----------



## flyfish7786 (Jan 23, 2006)

*service records*



DonaldHays said:


> I was going thru a few of the service records to see when things had last been done on the new maxima to see what should be done and what might have been missed, the car is having a weird idle issue with only 80k miles, it has started making a sputtering sound from the exhaust as well at times when it chughs and idles weird. The car is still running the same it always has but at times acts as if its going to stall out.
> 
> I am going to clean a few of the typical things tomm and see what that does.
> 
> ...


if you regularly power wash your engine, there could be water around the plugs. Simple, but I had to ask.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*engine idle problems*



flyfish7786 said:


> if you regularly power wash your engine, there could be water around the plugs. Simple, but I had to ask.


The question is a bit confusing. You're asking about the transmission fluid being changed and then you go into a question about spark plugs and bad idle. These two topics are not related.

Now then, to answer the question about a bad idle, you need to check your ignition timing. Your distribotor cap and rotor, when they're changed as part of a normal tuneup, are items to look into changing and once you have the distributor cap off, check your engine timing. Either have a mechanic do it, or look at your timing marks and retard or advance your timing, by the correct number of degrees, as needed to get the car running right.

If you're doing a tuneup anyhow, the spark plugs to use are NGK and I've seen people also use Bosch, but NGK are original to Nissan. If you've never done a tuneup EVER, at up until 70k miles, it's sort of a long time to go between tuneups. The so called 100k mile interval between tuneups is nonsense. It's for platinum tipped spark plugs, that indeed can work without being changed, but the other items,such as air filter, gas filter, wires, distributor cap and rotor, and so forth, need to be changed about every 12k miles, or about once a year. I also would change your PCV valve for blow-by gases, since it's only like $2 bucks and changing it the time of tuneup is easy.

So the short answer is: get a tuneup done, use NGK plugs and check your distributor timing. If you've done all that, and you still have a problem, remove your EGR valve, get some carb cleaner and get all the carbon buildup/gunk out, and re-install. (You'll need a new $2 gasket).

Check your timing first is my advice.


----------

